# Probleme mit dem ATI Catalyst Control Center



## hauke1981 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi
ich hoffe das ich hier in der richtigen Sparte bin. Und zwar habe ich ein Problem mit meinem ATI Catalyst Control Center. Nachdem ich heute morgen eine Fehlermeldung gekriegt habe das der Catalyst Control Center Hostapplikation nicht mehr geht. Habe dann ein Update ausgeführt und das aktuelle CCC installiert mit entsprechenden Treibern. Jetzt finde ich aber das CCC nicht mehr, weiss einer wo ich das finden kann  Hab schon alles durchsucht. Bin auch gerade dabei das .Net Framework 3.5 SP 1 zu installieren, da dieses anscheinend gebraucht wird um das CCC anzuzeigen.

Hab einen Sony Vaio VGNFW21M Laptop, Vista 32 Bit und eine ATI Mobility Radeo HD 3470.

Kann mit einer weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## flogy92 (5. März 2009)

Hallo hauke1981

Ich habe kürzlich in einem Forum gesehen, dass die Reihenfolge der Installation der einzelnen Komponenten (sprich CCC und .NET-Framework) eine Rolle spielt. Deinstalliere also den CCC nochmals, installiere dann das .NET-Framework und installiere dann den CCC erneut. Das sollte funktionieren!


MfG flogy


----------

